# LiveKernelReports?



## Zamster101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I just joined a few minutes ago. My computer has had a continuous issue with crashing when playing a few games. These games are, Battlefield bad company 2, Dudgeon siege 2, sims 3, and mass effect 2. I didn't know what to do, until i found a reoccurring windows error that shows up right before the crash, i'll post it, but it is a text wall >_< 

Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20100627-1603.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-59873-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Windows\Temp\WERA208.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_025ea2b4

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 61cb3ab6-45e5-11e0-9962-001fd0d43b77
Report Status: 0



I honestly have no idea what to do, which is why i came here. All else i know, is i can play the games for about 10 minutes, then it crashes. 

Zammy


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If it only happens when playing games I would start with updating your video driver. Can you post your hardware?


----------

